
How to make the Toronto-Waterloo corridor a technology supercluster - sospep
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-commentary/how-to-make-the-toronto-waterloo-corridor-a-technology-supercluster/article33619812/
======
sospep
[TLDR]

A recent report by Tech North argues that a technology and innovation
supercluster in this southern Ontario region would spark Canadian innovation
and attract talent and capital from around the world. The report identifies
the current gaps the region lacks ( ] risk capital, ] access experienced
talent, ] absence of customers for new products ] homegrown champions ) and
the assets it posesses ( ] world-leading technical talent, ] outstanding
entrepreneurs, ] game-changing ideas, ] excellent research universties, ]
cities, ] diverse population ). A concrete blueprint has been developed which
identifies the need to double down on two emerging forces of disruption –
artificial intelligence and quantum computing. Concludes that the supercluster
would drive productivity and growth across Canada with potential econmic
benefits of 17.5B increase in GDP and > 170K quality jobs.

SRC =
[http://sospep.org/view/article?id=5525](http://sospep.org/view/article?id=5525)

